# JSF: Zugriff auf message bundle



## janpaet (30. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,
ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich über eine Bean steuern kann, auf welchen Eintrag einer message.properties ein hutputText zugreifen soll?

In einer jsf-Seite habe ich ein Ausgabe-Tag <hutputText value=“#{msgs.artikel1}“ /> , dass, je nach Sprachauswahl, auf den jeweiligen Eintrag der message properties Datei zugreift.

```
messages_en.properties
artikel1=Pistachios
artikel2=Sultanas
artikel3=Plums

messages_de.properties
artikel1=Pistazien
artikel2=Sultaninen
artikel3=Pflaumen
```

Ich würde jetzt gern von einer Bean aus steuern, welchen Artikel (1, 2 oder 3) das hutputText aus der message properties anzeigen soll. Also irgendwie in der Art: 


```
<h:outputText value=“#{article.messageEintrag}“ />
```


```
@Stateful
@Name("article")
@Scope(ScopeType.SESSION)
public class Article implements IArticle {
     Public String getMessageEintrag() {
          return ???;
     }
}
```

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Jan


----------



## Prismapanda (30. Mrz 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dir der Artikel unter http://www.laliluna.de/download/jsf-message-resources-en.pdf weiter. Da steht, wie man in Beans auf die messages zugreift.


----------

